
Quantum Entanglement - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/Quantum-Entanglement/
======
AlEinstein
If you already know what a vector space is and what a tensor product is and
you recognise and understand bra-ket notation I would say there’s a very good
chance you already know what quantum entanglement is.

So who is the target audience for this?

